# 2002 Audi TT 225hp AWD down pipe and header from Relentless Performance



## amayfield25 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok to start off I've got a 2002 TT that I picked up with 85k on the car. Now that being said the #3 piston had a hole burnt slap threw it and the block. So $2000 bucks later Machine shop is finished and rebuild has started. Now from what I have learned a down pipe can make a huge difference so I started shopping them I came across a company called Relentless Performance that's offering a fair price on down pipes and headers so I'm going to give them a chance to show me what they got. Now I'll be posting up pictures of these items as they come in and detailing how well they fit,sound,and most importantly preform. So stay tuned and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Please use the search. Lol @ Headers. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5938681-Relentless-performance-DP


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for posting that link. trying to get the word out about the good products relentless has. They will be releasing a 3" catback soon too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to start a count of how many threads are made about these and how people believe they are "quality" :laugh:

Relentless OMG its so CHEAP!!! thread count: 4


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm going to start a count of how many threads are made about these and how people believe they are "quality" :laugh:
> 
> Relentless OMG its so CHEAP!!! thread count: 4


Don't forget: "The welds look great!" :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Don't forget: "The welds look great!" :laugh:


Until they vanish


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

any threads out there of people that have broken Relentless products?


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not sure why all the hate? At least someone is trying to make an affordable down pipe for us other than dishing $400-500 for "name brand" one. Seems like a lot of people are happy with their products as well. I have one sitting in my living room waiting to go in at some point. Welds don't look like they are a master piece or anything but if need be I can always fix them if they break.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Not sure why all the hate?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5144882-My-cheap-eBay-downpipe-is-toast.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5078743-Relentless-downpipe-for-ttq225-experience

I could keep going but you get the point.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

people that purchased it more recently have had no issues...

I've personally never been big on "ebay" parts...i'm pretty against it. but correct me if I'm wrong, people have had issues with their 42DD DP's as well...

and is there any knowledge anyone could spread on Aluminized steel vs Stainless steel...

if i'm not wrong, the stainless of the RP DP is actually a better choice?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> people that purchased it more recently have had no issues...
> 
> I've personally never been big on "ebay" parts...i'm pretty against it. but correct me if I'm wrong, people have had issues with their 42DD DP's as well...
> 
> ...


Yes, the new ones are "better." The difference is 42DD stands behind their products. SS is better for what application? OEM designed to last 150K miles? Yes. Aftermarket performance part where 90% of the purchasers only care about the cost? No. Where you live and your long term plans answer that question. 

And there's this whole American economy thing, you may have heard of it. While I could certainly use the money saved by buying the Relentless version, I feel better spending my money on an American company that supports this forum/platform rather than some sweat shop fab shop in China.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> Yes, the new ones are "better." The difference is 42DD stands behind their products. SS is better for what application? OEM designed to last 150K miles? Yes. Aftermarket performance part where 90% of the purchasers only care about the cost? No. Where you live and your long term plans answer that question.
> 
> And there's this whole American economy thing, you may have heard of it. While I could certainly use the money saved by buying the Relentless version, I feel better spending my money on an American company that supports this forum/platform rather than some sweat shop fab shop in China.


Not to get off topic but if you're looking at it this way it's not the consumers that are the problem it's the businesses that created this outsourcing culture. I'm not buying a piece of bent steel for $500 when I could have a custom cat back made for less than that and will most likely perform just as well and last as long too. 

Also, how do you know those particular "Ebay" parts were from Relentless? It seems as if they are doing a decent job offering quality budget parts recently. I'm even excited for their new cat back coming out. I'm not bashing 42 either, if you have the money to pay for it and it gives you piece of mind then go for it. However not all of us have the means to ball out on every part of our cars.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Being a welder I could pick them apart. I choose not to. All I'm saying is 42dd quality has my vote in this argument


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Not to get off topic but if you're looking at it this way it's not the consumers that are the problem it's the businesses that created this outsourcing culture. I'm not buying a piece of bent steel for $500 when I could have a custom cat back made for less than that and will most likely perform just as well and last as long too.
> 
> Also, how do you know those particular "Ebay" parts were from Relentless? It seems as if they are doing a decent job offering quality budget parts recently. I'm even excited for their new cat back coming out. I'm not bashing 42 either, if you have the money to pay for it and it gives you piece of mind then go for it. However not all of us have the means to ball out on every part of our cars.


Ebay = Relentless, SSAutochrome, etc etc etc. Catback is one thing, the 225 DP is another. Get your catback however you see fit, as most shops are more than capable of doing it for you. Ask them to make a DP, and they may agree at first, but when they dive in they'll either regret it, or tell you they can't do it. Lots of people here have had this experience. The businesses don't create the problem, it's the sense of entitlement that Americans have that created the problem. "I deserve $20/hr to be a greeter at WalMart and I won't pay more than cost for ANYTHING!"


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

20v master said:


> The businesses don't create the problem, it's the sense of entitlement that Americans have that created the problem.


what problem? Corporate greed? consumers have the right to shop around. If anything, there is a lack of competition in many of the markets in America. This is why we get raped on everything. 

please tell me you've never bought a pair of Nikes...


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

last i heard they were offering discounts on the dp for people to rave about their product on the forums....not sure if this is still the case


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> what problem? Corporate greed? consumers have the right to shop around. If anything, there is a lack of competition in many of the markets in America. This is why we get raped on everything.
> 
> please tell me you've never bought a pair of Nikes...


Corporate greed? Do you think IE, PagParts, 42DD, Verdict, and everyone else that supports these platforms we drive are multibillion dollar LLC's with millionaire CEO's? The only greed at play here is to have the house that's bigger than you need with the garage with more cars than you need that go faster than you need (not you in particular, just the American way of life). I'm just as guilty, but I also understand that people all over the world will do our work for much less than we Americans think we justify, to afford our inflated lifestyles. The lack of competition is because everyone thinks they're too good for the jobs that are out there or they're worth more than the job/skill they have commands. The average American is lazy. This is all off topic though, and no I haven't had a pair of Nike's since the early 90's when I was in junior high.


----------



## TURBO_TT (Mar 12, 2013)

buy New Balance, made in Amurika, or at least use to be so...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TURBO_TT said:


> buy New Balance, made in Amurika, or at least use to be so...


I do, because they come in different widths to accomdate my Fred Flintstone like car pushers. 

Not currently though..

We made our first pair of running shoes in 1938 and hold the distinction as the only company that still manufactures athletic shoes in the USA. One out of every four pair of shoes we sell in the U.S. is made or assembled here. Where the domestic value is at least 70% we have labeled them "Made in the USA".


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought a relentless DP that mated up fine to my custom 3'' catback. I can always reweld myself if need be  42DD is a better quality product but if you're on a budget or can fix it yourself if something breaks its worth a shot. Im happy with it so far.


----------

